# 8GB für Hardware reserviert



## XenoBlaster (20. April 2015)

*8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Hallo PC Freunde

Ich habe folgendes Problem nachdem ich Windows neu installiert habe 
es sind 16GB RAM verbaut, im Bios werden auch 16GB angezeigt.
Aber wenn ich bei Windows schaue steht da 16GB (7,95GB verwendbar) (siehe Bild 1)

Bild "Bild 1" anzeigen.

Wenn ich jetzt im Ressourcenmonitor schaue steht da das 8243MB für Hardware reserviert sind (siehe Bild 2)

Bild "Bild 2" anzeigen.

Ich habe folgendes schon versucht:
Msconfig: es ist kein harken bei max Speicher.
Bios Einstellungen zurückgesetzt,
Bios update nicht gemacht da schon aktuell ist
Windows neu installiert,
RAM vertauscht Slot 2 > 4 und 4 > 2,
PC mit nur einem RAM riegel hochgefahren(beide funktionieren),
Memtest durchlaufen lassen, keine Fehler gefunden,
Memory Remapping gibt es bei meinem Mainboard nicht,
bei CMD powercfg -H Off.

Mein System ist:
Windows 7 HP 64Bit
AMD FX-8350
Mainboard MSI 970A-G46
2x 8GB GEIL DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
Bios v2.6

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

unten sind noch weitere Bilder vielleicht helfen sie weiter. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe

Bild "Bild 3" anzeigen.

Bild "Bild 4" anzeigen.

Bild "Bild 5" anzeigen.

Bild "Bild 6" anzeigen.

Bild "Bild 7" anzeigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Probiere folgendes:

Msconfig ausführen, den Registerreiter Start auswählen und auf erweiterte Optionen klicken. Falls hier ein Häkchen bei "Maximaler Speicher" ist dieses entfernen und den PC neu starten.


----------



## XenoBlaster (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

danke für die antwort aber anscheint hast du mein beitrag nicht richtig gelesen XD das habe ich schon versucht 

da habe ich schon geschaut und da ist kein häkchen drin


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Oh, entschuldige - bei deinem beschriebenen Problem ist das so ne Reflexantwort die bei den allermeisten Usern sofort hilft.

Du hast ja wie ich sehe auch schon versucht die Slotbelegung zu verändern, das einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre eine BIOS-Funktion namens "Memory Remapping" die sowas auslösen könnte, da könnte man vielleicht noch was finden. In sehr seltenen Fällen könnte auch ein BIOS-Update helfen.


----------



## XenoBlaster (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Memory Remapping finde ich im bios nicht etweder gibt es das bei MSI nicht oder es heißt anders

MSI hat ja ds ClickBios und da finde ich das nicht 

ich habe Bios auch schon zurückgesetzt aber ds hat auch nichts gebracht

bios update gibt es nicht da meine version schon aktuell ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Dann gehn mir ehrlich gesagt auch die Ideen aus. 

Das "Clickbios" verstehe ich mal als UEFI.  
Die bieten immer auch eine klassische/erweiterte Ansicht in der alle Optionen angezeigt werden, die Standard-Klickbunt-Oberfläche ist ja eher dafür gedacht, die Unbedarfteren vor den wirklich tieferen Einstellungen zu bewahren. Evtl findest du noch eine solche Option in den Erweiterten Einstellungen.

Ansonsten mal hoffen dass sonst jemand Rat weiß?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Singel-Channelmodus auf Bild 5 bei CPU-Z,warum so und ist das richtig ausgelesen ?Ramprobleme haste nicht oder und biste auch sicher das beide Rammodule einwandfrei funktionieren und kompatibel zum Board sind?

grüße Brex


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Frage welche BIOS Version ist bei dir drauf?


----------



## XenoBlaster (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Singel-Channelmodus auf Bild 5 bei CPU-Z,warum so und ist das richtig ausgelesen ?Ramprobleme haste nicht oder und biste auch sicher das beide Rammodule einwandfrei funktionieren und kompatibel zum Board sind?
> 
> grüße Brex



das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen obwohl die beiden RAM riegel in den richtigen slot stecken(laut handbuch von Mainboard) 

ich hatte ja bevor ich windows neu installiert haben ja auch die vollen 16gb gehabt,



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Frage welche BIOS Version ist bei dir drauf?



steht oben im Pos 1

v2.6 höher geht zuzeit nicht


----------



## Malkolm (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Ein solches Verhalten kenne ich nur wenn einer der beiden Riegel (partiell) defekt ist. Dann werden zwar beide Riegel erkannt, der defekte aber vom Bios als nicht addressierbar geflagt, woraufhin Windows nicht auf ihn zugreift.
Hast du mal versucht nur mit einem Riegel zu booten? Sollte obiges tatsächlich der Fall sein bootet Win mit nur dem defekten erst garnicht.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Ram Module einzel testen auf fehler,könnte vielleicht sein das einer von den einen Schuss hat?Nein auf deine Sqreenshoots(Pos.1) kann ich nicht  sehen welche UEFI/BIOS Version du hast,sicher das du 2.6 hast,das siehste auch auf CPU-Z(Mainboard=BIOS Version)?Ok mein verdacht ist das einer der Rammodule eventuell  einer defekt sein könnte.Austesten mit Memtest wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## XenoBlaster (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

steht oben auch im Pos 1 

"PC mit nur einem RAM riegel hochgefahren(beide funktionieren)"

es werden im beiden fällen 8GB angezeigt und nur paar MB für hardware reserviert

Memtest habe ich auch durschlaufen lassen und keine fehler gefunden

screenshot vom CPU-Z von Mainboard
Bild "Bild 8" anzeigen.

wenn ihr infos braucht einfach sagen ich versuch sie euch zu geben wenn es weiter hilft


----------



## razzor1984 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Poste mal das bild was  RAMMAP ausspuckt, mich interessiert generell mal die Speicherzusammensetzung


----------



## XenoBlaster (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Poste mal das bild was  RAMMAP ausspuckt, mich interessiert generell mal die Speicherzusammensetzung



vom welchen register hättes du den gern ein screen 

edit:
Bild "Bild 9" anzeigen.


----------



## drstoecker (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Evtl. Hilft ein cmos Reset. Für mich sieht es so aus als ob die 8gb für die onboard Grafik reserviert sind, deaktiviere diese mal.im BIOS/Geräte Manager. Evtl. Hilft aufheizen neu aufsetzen von Windows.


----------



## XenoBlaster (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Evtl. Hilft ein cmos Reset. Für mich sieht es so aus als ob die 8gb für die onboard Grafik reserviert sind, deaktiviere diese mal.im BIOS/Geräte Manager. Evtl. Hilft aufheizen neu aufsetzen von Windows.



das Board hat keine onboard grafik 

das mit cmos versuche ich jetzt mal

edit:
so cmos ist resetet und es ist nicht besser geworden


----------



## razzor1984 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Wie schauts mit einem live system ala ubuntu aus ? Das man auch mal ein andres OS probiert hat
Edit:Falls es im Linux auch so ist, dass ein kompletter Riegel nicht erkannt wird muss irgenedwas mit der HW oder dem Bios sein. Hoffe mal dass ein andres OS besserung bringt !


----------



## XenoBlaster (21. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

so ich habe grade mit ubuntu 64bit geschaut und es werden 7,7Gib angezeigt 

heißt das jetzt dass einer defekt ist?

aber einzeln funktionieren die Riegel ja unter Windows und Memtest hat auch keine Fehler angezeigt

im bios und im Win werden ja auch 16GB angezeigt aber nur 8gb verwendbar


----------



## razzor1984 (25. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Es schein eher ein HW defekt zu sein, ob es jetzt dein MB oder die Riegel sind muss man testen.
Die besagten Riegel in einen anderen MB testen wie ist dort das Verhalten? Passt dort alles ?
Falls die Riegel in einem andren MB funktionieren und die vollen 16gb zu verfügung(bisschen testen ob der Ram auch unter lasst stabil sich verhält zb Prime oder OCCT) stehen, dann ist der Schuldige gefunden


----------



## XenoBlaster (25. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Hallo 

Leider habe ich kein anderes MB zur Verfügung um dies zu testen. 

Ich habe mir mal neue RAM Speicher bestellt und wenn das Problem genau so ist dann muss wohl ein neues MB her 

Aber schauen wir mal  

Ich melde mich dann wieder wenn ich neue Ergebnisse habe


----------



## razzor1984 (25. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Bin gespannt 
Ich hab ein ganzes Jahr abgewartet bis ich meinen Ram getauscht habe, MEMTEST lief tage ohne probleme durch Schlussendlich wirds der Ram gewesen sein.Seit zwei Monaten keine BSOD mehr (die Analyse der Img Dumps zeiget fehler bei Mov Befehlen) Das memtest einen Fehler merkt, müssen scho mehrer Speicherbereiche etwas haben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (25. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Eventuell hat auch ein Ramslot einen wech,  einfach mal mit nur einem RAM Riegel alle Slots durchprobieren


----------



## razzor1984 (25. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Eventuell hat auch ein Ramslot einen wech,  einfach mal mit nur einem RAM Riegel alle Slots durchprobieren





XenoBlaster schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes schon versucht:
> Msconfig: es ist kein harken bei max Speicher.
> Bios Einstellungen zurückgesetzt,
> Bios update nicht gemacht da schon aktuell ist
> ...





XenoBlaster schrieb:


> steht oben auch im Pos 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Glaub das sagt schon alles


----------



## DarkScorpion (25. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Dann soll er halt mal das Kit in 1 und 3 einbauen


----------



## XenoBlaster (25. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen das ich 1 und 3 auch schon versucht habe  sorry

Mal schauen was die neuen RAM Riegel bringen und ob es am RAM liegt oder am MB


----------



## DarkScorpion (25. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Ok dann können wir ein defekt der Slots erstmal anschließen


----------



## XenoBlaster (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

hallo

So neue RAM Riegel sind da und das Ergebnis ist 8GB von 16GB verwendbar und 8GB für Hardware reserviert,

wenn ich alle benutzte sind 24GB von 32GB verwendbar und 8GB für Hardware reserviert
muss jetzt echt ein neues Mainboard her?


----------



## razzor1984 (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Selbe verhalten mit neuen Ram auch wieder unter einem Livesystem wie zb ubuntu?
Nochmals einen CMOS reset durchführen,  tausche auch die Bios Battery cr2032. Schau ma mal dann weiter


----------



## XenoBlaster (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden 

ich habe versucht mit nur 1 Riegel den PC zu booten und das Ergebnis ist:

Slot1 PC fährt hoch
Slot2 PC fährt hoch
Slot3 PC bleibt schwarz
Slot4 PC bleibt schwarz

2x8GB in 1 u. 2 volle 16gb zur Verfügung

2x8GB in 3 u. 4 PC bleibt schwarz


Ich würde mal sagen das Slot 3 u. 4 defekt sind


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*



XenoBlaster schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden
> 
> ich habe versucht mit nur 1 Riegel den PC zu booten und das Ergebnis ist:
> 
> ...


Nicht unbedingt. Das Problem kann durch zu fest angezogene CPU kühler kommen oder durch verbogene Pins auf dem CPU Sockel. 

Und danach kommt der defekt das Slot 3-4 hopps sind.


----------



## XenoBlaster (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Slot 1 u. 2 liegen neben der CPU Slot 3 u. 4 sind außen

dann sollte es doch umgekehrt sein oder


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Kommt darauf an. Wenn Pins auf dem Sockel verbogen sind können es auch die hinteren slots sein.


----------



## XenoBlaster (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Ich habe grade den kühler handfest gedreht und noch ein mal versucht, geht auch nicht und Pins sind nicht verbogen so wie ich das sehen konnte


----------



## razzor1984 (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Ist das Mb durchgebogn  ? Hab schön wirklich offt pcs zusammengebaut nur ,dass der Slot 3&4 durch zu starkes anziehen(sicher man kanns übertreiben, ist ja schlichtweg eine Mehrschichtige Printplatte)defekt gehen - never!
Mögliche szenarien:
Mb hat nen schaden kalte Lötstelle, oder es haben sich die Ramsteckplätze irgendwie gelockert(durch nen kalte lötstelle)
Ram controller in der cpu ? (denke eher unwarscheindlich)

Schau mal ob du ein gebrauchtes Am3+ board in der bucht bekommst 

Edit: falls du die steckplätze brauchst, ein neukauf des MB, die bucht, oder warten auf die neue intel generation und upgarden 
(m.m nach macht es keinen sinn noch geld in einen TOTen sockel rein zusteckn)


----------



## XenoBlaster (28. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Brauchen tu ich sie jetzt nicht da slot 1u.2 funktionieren und ich nur 2x8gb habe (ok 4x 8gb da ich zwei neue gekauft habe) 

Aber 16gb reichen auch erst mal bis ich den PC Upgrade und dann kommen auch die 4x8gb rein  

ich danke euch erstmal für eure Hilfe. 

Ich bin eher so der AMD Typ  da ich schon seit Pentium III auf AMD umgestiegen bin,  und ich finde bei Intel immer das Problem mit dem Sockel da Intel öfters die Sockel ändert (habe ich gehört)

Ich möchte jetzt kein CPU Krieg anfangen


----------



## simpel1970 (29. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Ich kann mich an einem Fall (andere, ältere hardware, aber gleiches Phänomen) erinnern, bei dem es letztendlich nur geholfen hat, das Bios erneut zu flashen. Es wurde die gleiche (aktuellste) Version einfach nochmal drüber geflasht. Danach war das Problem weg.


----------



## XenoBlaster (29. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Das mit BIOS neu installieren werde ich heute Abend mal versuchen


----------



## simpel1970 (29. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Viel Erfolg! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Ich kann mich allerdings nicht mehr daran erinnern, ob ich das Bios mit nur einem RAM Riegel oder mit Mehreren geflasht hatte


----------



## XenoBlaster (30. April 2015)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Ich habe gerade BIOS update nochmal installiert aber es hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## Rinkadink (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Selbes Problem hier. Hast du zufällig schon eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## afrob1 (28. November 2016)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

hallo könnte mir mal bitte einer helfen und sagen was das bedeutet, mir ist aufgefallen das ich 5gb an ram speicher verbrauche und das ohne programme aufzuhaben nur den destop auf und den task manager gestartet dann zeigt er mir das an , warum habe ich den schon so viel verbraucht ohne irgendwelche seite oder so aufzuhaben. cpu auslastung hab ich gelesen sollte auch nicht so hoch sein. fotos drin von allem.


----------



## dogfight76 (11. März 2018)

*AW: 8GB für Hardware reserviert*

Hallo,

habe auch so ein Problem. Warum ist soviel RAM für Hardware reserviert ?
Und wie ändere ich das  ?


----------

